# Modifying a storebought sauce



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2005)

Anyone tried modifying a storebought sauce with any luck.  Like say, buying a big jug of Kraft or Cattlemans and adding Jack, honey, spices, etc to make it worth eating?  

Has anyone done this with any success and willing to share a recipe?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 21, 2005)

Drop down to the Sauce catagory and check out Miguel Carlos BBQ & Mop Sauce.  Think you'll like it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 21, 2005)

I haven't done it, but I know lots and lots of the comp people start with Cattlemans or something similar and doctor it up.

  I could point you to several recipes, but I haven't tried any of em.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 21, 2005)

My opinion is you'll get much better and cheaper results if you start with Ketchup as a base and add molasses, honey, vinegar, brown sugar, Texas Pepper Jelly, Jack D. garlic powder, onion powder, chili powder, cayenne pepper, mustard, worchestershire, to your sauce.  Invest the money you save on buying overpriced store bought sauces in a good BBQ book such as Paul Kirks Championship BBQ or Raichlen's BBQ USA or Kirks Championship Barbecue Sauces.  Once you've developed a good base sauce then tinker with it.  I think you'll get a lot more enjoyment out of it and a true sense of accomplishment.

Until then though, adding a little honey to KC Masterpiece will yield adequate 
results (courtesy of TVWB website).

Good luck!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2005)

I have done my own sauces and am pretty happy with them.  The problem is that sometimes I am a poor planner when it comes to a catering job and run out of time to truly make my own sauces and follow a recipe.  I am doing a rib cook this weekend and need a lot of sauce and thought I would start with a jug of cattlemans or kraft and doctor it up.  Who knows, it might end up better than what I normally make.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 21, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> My opinion is you'll get much better...!


That's my feeling. I've never bought sauce so it's  hard to speak to that directly. I know I've had them here and there but have never paid attention to whose the were (kinda says something). I can tell you that--for me--store-bought sauces of nearly any kind (not just Q) taste overcooked, devoid of the layered flavors I try to create when I make sauce, and they lack freshness. Many rely on dehydrated onions and garlic instead of fresh; many use concentrates thus cooking that which has already been well-cooked. 

I suppose if I were to doctor a store-bought I'd want to add back some of the freshness lost in overcooking, and add in some better quality ingredients that were likely not included in the first place. Rather than add to a store-bought I'd add the store-bought to my additions. I'd probably start with fresh onions caramelized in oil and butter with some fresh garlic, fresh ginger, cider vin and a couple herbs and spices added near the end, then add diced tomatoes in juice, some pineapple, mustard, hot sauce, and molasses and/or honey, cook to blend flavors and reduce slightly, then puree. I'd stick it back in the pot, add the store-bought (tasting as I stirred it in), and balance as and if needed with dark brown sugar, S & P, and hot sauce. To finish I'd add fresh lemon juice, a few drops at a time--not enough to make it lemony, just a bit to prop up the high taste notes lost in cooking.

I'm sure that this is more than you asked for but perhaps there's a few ideas here you'll find useful. It'd be more than I bargained for too: In the time I spent doing this I could've made one from scratch! They don't take very long.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 21, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Mix KC Masterpiece and Scotts 50/50 is pretty good.



I hope your not talking about Scotts Miracle Grow!  That'll put some hair on your chest fast! :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 21, 2005)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> I have done my own sauces and am pretty happy with them.  The problem is that sometimes I am a poor planner when it comes to a catering job and run out of time to truly make my own sauces and follow a recipe.  I am doing a rib cook this weekend and need a lot of sauce and thought I would start with a jug of cattlemans or kraft and doctor it up.  Who knows, it might end up better than what I normally make.



Gary, all the more reason to make your own.  Buying a sauce in large quantities can be expensive.  What kind of sauce do you like?  Sweet, Vinegary, Hot?  I'd stay away from hot and vinegary if you're catering.  Most people (i.e. the ladies) like it sweet, KC style.  I've got a Paul Kirk sauce that tastes great if your interested and unlike the bottled stuff the longer it sits, the better it tastes.  Let me know if your interested and I'll post it.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's one you might like.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2005)

KC Masterpiece and honey. Always a hit with a crowd.


----------



## ddog27 (Jun 21, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> KC Masterpiece and honey. Always a hit with a crowd.



Nick,

How much honey do you add per how much sauce? What is the ratio?


----------



## oompappy (Jun 21, 2005)

Had good results for beef ribs by mixing cheap store brand bbq sauce with whiskey, honey and orange juice.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2005)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 KC : 1 Honey. Got that from BRITU recepe


----------



## DaleP (Jun 21, 2005)

I bought a big ol jug of Cattlemans and doctored it up. If you tried it, you might need to see a Docter. It was awful.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree Texlaw. Swill is for sale everywhere. Have you ever tried Arthur Bryants original? The one with the yellow label. That stuff just tastes weird to me. I know people like different things but good Lord. I hate throwing food away but......


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome Eric!


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 28, 2005)

For the masses BBQ is about memories and doctoring a sauce that folks are use to is an inexpensive fast way to go. At home I make a few sauces that we like but one is too spicy for competition or vending and the others are regional sauces from the SE and out here people just don't get it.
Jim


----------

